# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Freedom Castle >  Hussain Nawaz marries Lebanese girl without family consent

## Endurer

JEDDAH, September 01 (Online): Hussain Nawaz Sharif son of former prime minister Nawaz Sharif had married Abla Tagreed a Palestinian origin Lebanese girl without the consent of his family two years ago. 
According to a source from Sarwar Palace, where former PM's family is residing after exile from Pakistan the situation is very tense as Nawaz Sharif is also feeling the heat of the situation. 

Abla Tagreed who was the tutor of Hussain's elder son, however both Hussian and Abla later on started dating and the meetings finally ended into nuptial knot between the two love birds. They married secretly without the consent of Nawaz family. 

Hussain Nawaz Sharif's friends and Saudi legal Advisor Mr Hussain Al Shareef, Advocate and Mr Mahboob Rabbani (former employee of Al Azizia Steel) helped Hussain marry with Abla Tagreed. After her marriage with Hussain Abla lived for a short while with her parents, however Hussain has now bought her a new house and is bearing her expenses. Hussain Nawaz also has two daughters from Abla Tagreed. 

It has been learnt that in April 2005 Hussain Nawaz visited Damam and stayed with Abla Tagreed at Inter Continental Hotel Al Jobeel. 

Saira Hussain, the first wife of Mr Hussain Nawaz after having a dispute with his husband has left the palace and is now living with her brother Irfan Butt in Mekkah. Even her parents Mr and Mrs Salahuddin had arrived in Jeddah earlier August and discussed the matter with Nawaz Sharif.

----------


## Majid

kam az kam Biwi say tu poochna chahye tha...  :Big Grin:  

Baqi Good luck to Hussain Nawaz  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

uske uncle shahbaz ney nahi pocha to ye kia poche ga  :Big Grin:

----------


## imran_2075

like Green Card requirement in America, unko bhi shayad Lebanon mai rehney kai liye papers ki requirement puri kerni ho gee. Becharey waisey hee country less ho gai hain ... kam az kam biwi less to nahi hon gey ...

----------


## imran_2075

nahi nahi nahi ... mairey paas green card bhi hai ... and I have a girl friend too ... aap log to forun bottom line per jump na kiya karein na

----------

